

Golang helloworld 45% slower than node.js - stock_toaster
https://groups.google.com/group/golang-nuts/browse_thread/thread/cde2cc6278cefc90

======
smoove
benchmarking with a "hello world" program... seriously?!

How many hello world services do you guys run in production?

